# Sailor moon/moon themed town name ideas?



## smol_kiki_beansie (Nov 11, 2017)

The title says it all. I just want a one-worded town name?


----------



## Tora Olafsdotter (Nov 11, 2017)

Eclipse?

Also, you should so have Mira as a villager. She looks like Minako.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another idea. You could have Usagi, Ami, Rei, and Makoto as your human villagers, while Mira fills in for Minako.

Other vilager ideas: Ruby (Her house is moon themed), Octavian (His house is moon themed), and Kiki (She looks like Luna)


----------



## smol_kiki_beansie (Nov 11, 2017)

it's a really nice idea but.. 
 i want mine to be different from others lol


----------



## CaramelCookie (Nov 11, 2017)

Name ideas:

Tsukino (means "from the moon", and as in, mayor Usagi of Tsukino)
Crystal (the silver crystal)
NeoTokyo
Silver (Silver Millennium)
Moonie
Bishoujo
Senshi


----------



## Tora Olafsdotter (Nov 11, 2017)

smol_kiki_beansie said:


> it's a really nice idea but.. View attachment 211201 i want mine to be different from others lol



There is also; Lunar, Cheese, Silver, Tokyo, Crystal, Umbra, Equinox, Crater, and many more.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 11, 2017)

You could do something simple like Moonbeam or Moonlight.


----------



## smol_kiki_beansie (Nov 11, 2017)

I was sorta thinking of using moon as a root word and then adding something like "is" or "ix" or "oe" to it at the end. But i reset a lot, so i might choose a less themed town name so i could end up doing "Bliss" with one of the add-ons


----------



## MayorMissy (Nov 11, 2017)

here is just a list of names i thought sounded cute

Luna
Artemis
Bunnis
Serene
Moonlite (i wish it could be moonlight but, town names can only have 8 letters)
Staris
Starix
Moon
Wish
Dream

i tried


----------

